# Ruhrstahl SD 1400 X, Kramer X-1, PC 1400X or FX 1400, Fritz X glide bomb



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 7, 2014)

Nice shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------

